# Pathfinder (D&D) RPG Group in Mississauga Ontario Canada Seeking Gamers



## Ogrork the Mighty (Feb 19, 2020)

Looking for players to join an existing group of Pathfinder (D&D)  gamers in Mississauga. We play in the Square One area. Feel free to   contact or send mail for more info. No experience necessary.


----------

